# Pioneer Kuro 141FD problem



## liverpool (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi everbody 
I have in my posssesion a Pioneer Kuro PRO-141FD always used my Oppo Blue ray using imput 5. 
Yesterday tried usung HDMI cable from OTA box to the imput 6 and will not work also tried 6,7 and 8. 
Phoned Pioneer help desk with no luck. 
I am stumped as to what to do next. 
Any help is greatly appreciated. 

Mr Bulman


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Welcome JOHNNYB. Have you tried the Blu Ray player in the other inputs? What is the box set to output?


----------



## liverpool (Jan 15, 2011)

Good Afternoon Icaillo 
Thank for the reply. 
I have tried the OPPO Blue ray and the OTA box individually in Input 5 and they both work. 
both units HDMI cables do not work in 6.7 and 8 inputs. 

Johny b


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Hello Johny,
Welcome to the Shack.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to HTS. If you are using the BDP-93, OPPO has a Beta Firmware for issues like yours that they are sending out. Hopefully, that will be the case.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hello Johnny and welcome to the Home Theatre Shack :T


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

liverpool said:


> Good Afternoon Icaillo
> Thank for the reply.
> I have tried the OPPO Blue ray and the OTA box individually in Input 5 and they both work.
> both units HDMI cables do not work in 6.7 and 8 inputs.
> ...


Sounds like you have a problem with the set. I would be looking for an authorized service center that has access to tech support on the product.


----------

